# Clown Loach and Snail compatability * no joke! *



## SlyDer (Jul 11, 2007)

So as you may have guessed i have a small clown loach, maybe 2 inches in total length in my planted aquarium. He has done a excellent job in snail controll as ive been adding new plants over a long period of time. 

Now that things are more setteled i want to add some snails not only for there asthetic qualitys but they provide a service with dead plant matter ect.

I originally wanted some red ramshorn snails, but they only seem to get about dime sized and have no operculm "trap door; incase i spelled that horribly wrong". Im pretty confident a loach would feast on all of them. So, I thought maybe i could still get some briggs apple snails, there larger than the loach is, plant safe, they lay eggs above the water so easily reared in another tank if i desire more, and asthetically pleasing "to me"

Does anyone have any experience keeping a loach and a briggs together, or would it be as i feared that the loach would nip and pick tiny pieces out of the snail intill its demise?

Thanks as always
-SlyDer


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I think you answered your own question.. You know the loach will eat snails. :?


----------



## SlyDer (Jul 11, 2007)

i know he eats snails, i was just hoping a briggs might be more than he can chew =) so i could cheat and have both!


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I wouldn't risk it. The loach would cause serious injuries at least. The clown would eventual be a foot long and the snail would be a nice snack.


----------



## waterdog (Feb 2, 2006)

I have rams horn snails and 4 clown loaches in my 75 gal. I put the loaches in 3 months ago and have noticed any reduction in the snail population. I'll trade ya for a while.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Clown loaches can grow to a foot or more, so at the moment he may not be able to eat a bigger snail, but once he gets bigger...:heh:


----------



## Jman17H (Nov 9, 2006)

Good luck! I would love to have some snails in my 150 tank but my 3 clowns (b/t 5-7") have quickly munched down all the plant safe snails that I have tried to place in the tank. It took my largest less than 15 minutes to eat 3 quarter sized blue mystery snails! It was cool to watch but I do not think the snails enjoyed themselves!


----------

